
Show HN: Vue.js docs performance improvements - denar90
https://docs.google.com/document/d/18AL3CGZD9Bp6Yv0TsBoxLbvmYsoKohBsAVDexePMKMs/mobilebasic#
======
darkstar999
Who would find themselves referencing the Vue.js docs on a phone and mobile
network?

~~~
denar90
Why not? Reading docs in public transport on the way home/work is normal,
isn't it?

